# What Year is this Shelby?



## gifarmer (Jul 22, 2014)

Anyone know what year this Shelby Flying Cloud, serial number 870410, was made? 

I've searched the internet, looking for this combination of headlight, chainguard, rear rack, and curved fender braces, and don't see it. It looks like all the parts are original.
Thanks


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2014)

I'm thinking, 49/50


----------



## Gordon (Jul 23, 2014)

*Shelby*

It has the internal springer which I believe was only available 1941 and 42.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2014)

The Shock-Ease fork was introduced in '39 and I didn't think it was post war either but that rack and guard kinda look post war to me? V/r Shawn


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2014)

I have seen Shelby's with a mixture of parts.Maybe they used what ever they had sometimes.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 23, 2014)

vincev said:


> I have seen Shelby's with a mixture of parts.Maybe they used what ever they had sometimes.




..."I'll have what she's having!"......


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 23, 2014)

Although there is some prewar carryover, too many post war Shelby used components on the bike to think they are all replacements.
Early post war 40's bike in my opinion.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 23, 2014)

The chain ring has me leaning closer to Marty's answer of '49-50. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Jul 23, 2014)

Im thinking it could use a new owner like ME!! Very nice original bike.


----------



## gifarmer (Jul 23, 2014)

It sounds like you're all having the same problem I was having. Some earlier parts and some later parts, so I couldn't nail down a date. The serial number might help if anyone knows when they were issued, but I suppose that could have been stamped long before the bike was actually assembled too. 

This bike came from a desert area in Arizona and I did clean and regrease all the bearings before this picture was taken. That also included cleaning up the chain ring, which is why it looks a little cleaner than the rest of the bike. Also put some decent looking old Wards Riverside tires on it so I can ride it. Everything else was just washed to get rid of excess dirt.  The only part I really would like to find would be a headlight lense.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 23, 2014)

Gordon said:


> It has the internal springer which I believe was only available 1941 and 42.




The Shelby book shows a model identical to yours, sans the curved fender braces in 1950- 1953.
The curved fender braces were brought back for the 1949 model year, so that is why I suspect that it may be an early issue for that model.
Definitely no earlier than 1949 and no later than 1954.


----------



## izee2 (Jul 23, 2014)

Greg,
  Nice bike. I would have to agree that your bike was made between 49-51 but I would lean towards 49. Shelby did use the Shockease fork during those years. Also that chain ring , Guard and rear reflector was used during the same time. I have a 49' girls that used the same fender braces . The serial numbers are a mystery for Shelbys. Some of the 49 thru 53 Shelbys used a small tag under the BB that used a year designation.. something like No. 49-12345 would be 1949. Once again I would feel confident that your bike is from early 49' just because it doesn't have that tag. 
 My 2cents hope it helps.
 Tom


----------



## gifarmer (Jul 24, 2014)

OK, I think izee2 and cyclingday have nailed it down to 1949! Thank You!


----------

